# Quattro settings. What do they really do?



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

I've tried searching around the Web and forums, but I can't seem. To find anything difinitive.

Does anyone know of any information about what difference say comfort or dynamic does to the quattro. Like send more power to the rears etc?


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Efficiency - rear axle disconnected, will activate Quattro if needed.

Auto / comfort - mostly FWD, up to 50% power to rear, adjusted on the go; apparently around 10%-15% to the rear during normal driving.

Dynamic - 50-50.

"The torque is at all times divided among the four wheels. However, the distribution can be as low as 2% of the total and as high as 85% on a single rear wheel."


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

In Dynamic it will be quicker to send power to the rear and at a higher percentage.

Don't forget however that regardless of mode, because of the physical layout of the Haldex quattro system, at no time can it "send" more than 50% of power to the rear wheels, and when it does it can never be "permanent" due to the lack of central differential - you can only briefly fully lock the axles.

Whenever you see claims of more than 50% power going to the rear it is inaccurate and misleading, this torque distribution can never happen by choice but rather only in a situation where the front wheels lose traction.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

That's interesting. I have been doing long motorway journies in Efficiency mode to save fuel (getting 35mpg). I'll give Auto a go instead.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

cliveju said:


> That's interesting. I have been doing long motorway journies in Efficiency mode to save fuel (getting 35mpg). I'll give Auto a go instead.


Can give me an approx. speed at which you are driving on the highway and distances to achieve those 35mph. Do you use cruise control too?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I've been getting an average of 32mpg in efficiency mode.

That's a 40 mile daily commute at an average speed of 48mph.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

DPG said:


> I've been getting an average of 32mpg in efficiency mode.
> 
> That's a 40 mile daily commute at an average speed of 48mph.


Im doing around 30-26mpg (that's 8-9 litres per 100km) while doing around 90mph speed on the highway. Average distance around 136miles. (thats between the two cities that I operate in).

All figures in Efficiency mode.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Figures sound low? I used to better that in my TTS on motorways avoiding harsh acceleration and using cruise. I didn't find economy made a lot of difference. It ertainly made some but could ne tedious at times.

DId 300 miles motorway trip last week (150 miles each way) in the RS. Observed all speed limits due to continual heavy rain and cameras and got a calculated 34.6 on refill.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

I consider my figures fair since: I dont drive by the speed limit 90% of the journey (I mostly drive 94mph) and there is a lot of strong wind. All in all a fair consumption. 
I can get the figures that all of you report and I did them. But only if I realy drive under the speed limit ( 80mph) and drive 100% cruise control.


----------



## cliveju (Jun 27, 2018)

To answer above question I get 35mpg in Efficiency on mainly motorway journey cruising 70 or thereabouts.


----------



## Number86 (Oct 20, 2017)

jabiqq said:


> Efficiency - rear axle disconnected, will activate Quattro if needed.
> 
> Auto / comfort - mostly FWD, up to 50% power to rear, adjusted on the go; apparently around 10%-15% to the rear during normal driving.
> 
> ...


Gold star. Thanks Jabiiqqiqiqiqiqqq


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Number86 said:


> Gold star. Thanks Jabiiqqiqiqiqiqqq


Haha thanks


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

DPG said:


> I've been getting an average of 32mpg in efficiency mode.
> 
> That's a 40 mile daily commute at an average speed of 48mph.


I found the Efficiency mode to be an utter joke, as it consistently gives poorer fuel consumption :roll: I'm on my second TTS (8S) and it was no different in my previous car :?

I do a 45 mile commute each way when I have to go into the office (95% of it is on the Motorway in flowing traffic) and have my TTS set-up with my preferences in Individual; I average around the 50mph mark, mainly due to speed restrictions through 12 miles of roadworks and get 36 to 38mpg most journeys. In fact yesterday I got 40.4mpg (49mph average speed/55min journey time/45.8 miles covered). I usually get 400 to 420 miles per tank each week&#8230; I have tried Efficiency a few times and it drops to low 30's and around 360 miles a tank


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Mark Pred said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> > I've been getting an average of 32mpg in efficiency mode.
> ...


Maybe because you floor it harder in order to get any decent acceleration going on? I found that the car is sluggish on the power and throttle response when in Efficiency mode. However it does help with the fuel economy in my case. Mainly because of that "coasting mode" in traffic and when I generally dont feel like breaking too hard but still slowing down.

Many people expect the Efficiency mode to do all the magic while you still drive with a lead food and be liberal with your throttle. Also people tend to work the car harder because they want the same speed and acceleration as in regular modes.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Am I the only TTS driver averaging <25 mpg on the daily motorway commute on an open(ish) road? Heavy foot I suppose...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Getting 25mpg is not a problem, you don't even need to drive fast for it either - just dumb.
UK motorways are so busy you can't get over 70mph for the most part and city roads you'd be lucky to hit 20 in most places.

Cars a privilege not a right, however motor manufactures have made them a consumable with PCPs etc.

This is how the Mk3s system works (not the same for earlier models)


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

TRTT said:


> Am I the only TTS driver averaging <25 mpg on the daily motorway commute on an open(ish) road? Heavy foot I suppose...


Heavy foot my friend. Most definitely. Just came home from a 160mile journey on the highway with slight traffic on some of the parts (usually near the exits and entries to the highway from a nearby towns). Didnt even use the cruise control that much. Efficiency mode, 80-90mph speed, 160mile distance. I got between 38-40mpg for the whole trip.

I used to struggle to get 25mpg but that was the "honeymoon" phase with the car where I keep it in dynamic and basically left a brick on the gas pedal. You'd be surprised how much unnecessary acceleration you are doing just to then brake like a maniac because you gained on the car in front of you in the standstill traffic.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> Getting 25mpg is not a problem, you don't even need to drive fast for it either - just dumb.
> UK motorways are so busy you can't get over 70mph for the most part and city roads you'd be lucky to hit 20 in most places.
> 
> Cars a privilege not a right, however motor manufactures have made them a consumable with PCPs etc.
> ...


I don't really get your point. Or if I'm supposed to be dumb, or the fact that you don't need to drive fast to remain under 25 mpg. Anyhow, thanks for the vid!


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

captainhero17 said:


> TRTT said:
> 
> 
> > Am I the only TTS driver averaging <25 mpg on the daily motorway commute on an open(ish) road? Heavy foot I suppose...
> ...


I think you're probably right. I like to have fun in this vehicle (I didn't buy if for its potential fuel economy). There are portions of my drive which are almost always empty road, including an unrestricted stretch of almost 10 miles where it's possible (and great fun) to run at its max speed of 155 mph for most of it. A wide, flat, open German autobahn is a special thing to fill in the time between the twisty country roads.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

IIRC you've not had the car long and it was brand new? If so then it'll get better as the engine loosens up the more miles you put on it.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I've never seen over 30mpg yet but I didn't buy it for that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

TRTT said:


> I think you're probably right. I like to have fun in this vehicle (I didn't buy if for its potential fuel economy). There are portions of my drive which are almost always empty road, including an unrestricted stretch of almost 10 miles where it's possible (and great fun) to run at its max speed of 155 mph for most of it. A wide, flat, open German autobahn is a special thing to fill in the time between the twisty country roads.


The TT for me is the only car I have now. So its my work, pleasure, tow car... everything :lol: 
The novelty wore off after 2 years of non stop usage. Now I drive it like a normal car and use the acceleration to merge quickly. I do shift it to dynamic mode when I am at some interesting roads.
However after 2 years of non stop drive in stop/go traffic on my way to work.... kinda killed my wish to floor it that often.

Yeah I was in Germany last month to see my family in Stuttgart. I was looking forward to the Autobahn. Ended up driving just over 125mph and then for the majority of the road barely over 80mph since there was some crazy traffic and road works.  :evil:

The good side of the TT is that its light since its majority made of aluminium. Plus its aerodynamic. So if you want to save up, or are driving on a boring stretch of road or just wanna listen to some music and relax. You can also save fuel. Its not like my old Range Rover Evoque where you are going to be poor at the end of the trip, like it or not. :lol: :lol:


----------

